# Aus Powerpoint einen Sound kopieren



## ParadiseCity (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine Frage:
Ich habe eine Powerpoint-Präsentation bekommen, wo bei den buttons verschiedene wav-files hinterlegt sind. Wie kann ich diese wav-files extra abspeichern (Also wo sind di zu finden)

achja: hab Office2003

Danke schonmal


----------



## GeHo (29. Oktober 2004)

Öffne die Präsentation in Powerpoint (nicht starten nur öffnen) und suche die Folie mit den Button. Ein Rechtsklick darauf und im Menü "Hyperlink bearbeiten" auswählen. Im aufpoppenden Fenster schaust du ob bei Sound wiedergeben ein Link zur Datei erstellt wurde. Mit etwas Glück siehst du den Pfad und kannst die Datei problemlos kopieren.

Ansonnsten, was auf jeden Fall funktionieren sollte, wenn du mit den Audiorecorder den Sound aufnimmst. Den Recorder findest du unter Start > Programme > Zubehör > Unterhaltungsmedie > Audiorecorder. Im Recorder gehst du unter Bearbeiten > Audioeigenschaften. In dem neu aufpoppenden Fenster wählst du den Button 'Lautstärke' unter den Punkt 'Soundaufnahme'. Ein weiteres Fenster poppt auf und du wählst als Aufnahme-Quelle die 'Aufnahmesumme'. Nun zurück zum Audiorecorder und auf den roten Button drücken. Dann den Sound abspielen in Powerpoint und zu guter letzt im Audiorecorder den Button mit den Kasten drücken... Fertig ;D

Zur Bedinung mit den Audiorecorder könnt ich notfalls ein kleines Video erstellen, wie man ihn bedint, falls du nicht damit klarkommst,- aber probier es am besten erstmal selber aus.


----------

